# Hair Jewelry



## herekittykitty (Mar 25, 2011)

Hair jewelry seems to be coming back. A little more elegant than headbands, yet still simple, and not easy to find. I think until Kim Kardashian introduces her line, I will have to stick to my favorite necklaces and hair pins.

Kim Kardashian





Beautiful Bride





Rose McGowan in Jawbreaker. The strand of silver was perfect, undeserving prom crown not necessary.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

Oooo.  I like it.  Id wear some.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 25, 2011)

I LOVE that thing Kim has got going. I saw her with some on for her birthday parties last year and I really liked it....too bad I was fed up with hair and now sports a crew cut...oh well...lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

You can still sport some bling in your hair! Especially in a crew cut.  Nothing like some studs to make you sparkle!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm really liking Kim's look. I don't think hair jewelry would look as good on me though.


----------



## katana (Mar 25, 2011)

Its very bohemian, indie style. I really like them.

Thanks for sharing, its very pretty.


----------



## zhaba (Nov 30, 2012)

_Hello....was wondering if anyone knows where to purchase the BEAUTIFUL BRIDAL HAIR JEWELRY AND KIMS????? Please respond if you know....Thank you, Montana_


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Dec 2, 2012)

I make and sell all kinds of hair jewelry .. my sites are in my signature.


----------



## Evlin (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohhh wow!

Its wonderful.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it looks gorgeous, but it could potentially be too costumey for an everyday look.


----------

